# Hannahatchee WMA



## Festus (Nov 21, 2006)

I'll be visiting relatives in Columbus over the holidays and would like to hunt at Hannahatchee on Friday.  Any recommendations where to go?


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 1, 2006)

No recommendations?
Sue


----------



## tail_slider3d (Dec 2, 2006)

I havent done much WMA hunting in the past few years.  Since this one is only about 25 min. from the house I thought about giving the hogs a try after deer season with small game weapons.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 12, 2006)

Anybody been here lately?
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 27, 2006)

Checking for any scouting reports...
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jan 13, 2007)

Anybody been here lately?
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jan 27, 2007)

Any news about this part of the world?
Sue


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 28, 2007)

When you get to the sign-in place, there is a rifle/pistol range just down the road on the right. Turn in there, and follow the road as far as you can go. There have been hogs through that area at times. Another possibility would be to go past the range on the main road, and notice on the WMA map an area of private land on the left. It is usually covered in kudzu, so should be easy to spot. Go past this about 200 yards and turn off on the next road to the left. This one only goes a little way, and there is a cable.Get your  compass out and go w/nw down the hill, and you should run into some gullies with creeks in them. Go up the creeks and scout the river cane patches. I have killed hogs there before. If there is no sign there, go back out to the main road, continue down it to the first bridge. This is Camp Creek.There are usually hogs all up and down this major creek. Good luck. Let us know what you see.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jan 28, 2007)

Tet, those are some directions! Thanks!
Sue


----------



## tr21 (Feb 3, 2007)

i am planning on going down this week to check out this  wma for turkey season.anyone know how much pressure this wma gets during turkey season? and does it have a camping area? any food plots.i normally hunt west point and blanton creek but this may be a new spot to try....


----------



## tr21 (Feb 7, 2007)

took a trip down to hannahatchee today and  it looked like it might be a good place to try.can anyone tell me if it gets alot of pressure during turkey season? we didn't see many food plots like on other wma's.


----------



## jklaus (Feb 13, 2007)

I killed a bird there 2 years ago with a 10 1/2" beard and 1 spur that was about an inch and the other one was broke off, last year went once no sign so I left for another wma and got into the birds.  There was a lot of people thats why I left


----------



## Researcher31726 (Feb 18, 2007)

How does it compare to Chickasawhatchee? Better..the same...not as good...hard to compare?
Sue


----------



## jklaus (Feb 18, 2007)

Chickasawhatchee is way better . more birds more hogs better deer


----------



## Researcher31726 (Feb 18, 2007)

jklaus said:


> Chickasawhatchee is way better . more birds more hogs better deer



Thanks!
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Apr 1, 2007)

Anybody been here lately?
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jul 23, 2007)

Does anybody scout Hannahatchee during the summer?
Thanks,
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hannahatchee supposedly doesn't get much hunting. I don't think people know it's a diamond in the rough....Anybody been there lately? Oughta be worth some time and energy to check it out, form what I hear!
Sue


----------



## markland (Oct 22, 2007)

Or else they do and just do not want to say anything about it!!!  I have a friend that lives nearby and he says it does get hunted alot!  Good luck!


----------



## jeremy mccollough (Oct 22, 2007)

i might be looking to makeing a trip and was hoping to go first weekend in november for deer but wouldn't mind a hog...how big are the hogs here ??and are the deer good size too??


----------



## markland (Oct 22, 2007)

Have not heard of many hogs coming out of there, but then again, hogs are very nomadic, so they could be there and gone the next day.  I do know that surrounding landowners absolutely hate to see any hogs and will shoot them on sight!  Mark


----------



## pagejs (Oct 22, 2007)

Went up there this weekend from Albany and I liked the area.  I was expecting quite a crowd but only saw around 7 or 8 trucks.  You will probably want to take a climber because it looks like they clear cut most of the land 2 to 3 years ago...


----------



## Hammack (Oct 23, 2007)

pagejs said:


> Went up there this weekend from Albany and I liked the area.  I was expecting quite a crowd but only saw around 7 or 8 trucks.  You will probably want to take a climber because it looks like they clear cut most of the land 2 to 3 years ago...



They did clear cut alot of it.  I own a welding business and one of my clients was the logger cutting it.   One of the new DNR Officers that works Hanahatchee lives about a mile from me here.  According to him, hardly no one ever shows to hunt there.  I'm thinking about a trip up there myself one afternoon, just for a change of scenery.


----------



## Robbie101 (Oct 24, 2007)

I can tell you one good spot thats there...........

Go into the camp ground..... Ok, then go to the power line from the camp ground.......... there is a road that goes down hill and once you do that, follow it around till there is a cut out to the left......... shaped like a soup bowl almost...........I have killed a ton of deer out of there.............

Tough to drag one out of there though, but it can be done............

Pm me for my # and ill try to xplain it better........


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 26, 2007)

Robbie,
Ahha! I know that spot well...! 
Sue


----------



## crosscut (Nov 2, 2007)

Anybody been hunting here lately ?


----------



## Robbie101 (Nov 4, 2007)

I miss hunting there....... To bad im so far away.......


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 4, 2007)

crosscut said:


> Anybody been hunting here lately ?



Listening....?


----------



## crosscut (Nov 4, 2007)

My property is bordered on two sides by the management area. still havent covered all my land yet but sure looks like some nice places in the management area to hunt. gonna try to check some of it out this weekend.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 5, 2007)

Cross,
Hope you have some good luck!
Sue


----------



## eagles88 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey guys.  I plan on hitting Hannahatchee when the WMA opens back up mid December.  I was wondering what to expect.  It has been a few years since I last hunted there.  Will the pressure be off due to buck only?


----------



## crosscut (Dec 13, 2007)

last few years seem like fewer hunters there later in the season. i was up there thanksging weekend, seemed like the management area had quite a few in the campground but didnt hear much shootin except in the gun range and that was sounding like world war three lol. i like it there late in the season once the frost hit and leaves fall off woods really open up. they have done a lot of thinning and clear cutting in there last year .


----------



## eagles88 (Dec 13, 2007)

I know the last part of the season is buck only.  What are the prospects of seeing one?


----------



## crosscut (Dec 14, 2007)

i havent really scouted much of the management area just the edges that adjoin my land. so far this year ive seen more young bucks than anything else. but havent spent near as much time hunting as i would have liked to. but as the acorns start drying up the deer seem to move a lot more. im goin up late next week till after christmas. why is the management area buck only ?


----------



## eagles88 (Dec 17, 2007)

I really do not know but I heard there was a concern about the lack of does.


----------



## Kbrown89 (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm making a trip down there this weekend anyone got any news from this year


----------



## dbean43 (Dec 14, 2012)

I shot the deer in my profile pic there opening weekend of rifle season. I hunt there with a large group every yr 3 or 4 times.  Theyve started trapping hogs over in that area so they aint as many but they re in there my dads buddy got up in about 20 of um a few weeks ago. Right at rifle range all the way to the end,  cross the creek,  go over a finger or 2. As far as deer they dont take alot of does, mostly young bucks, but theirs a ton of deer in there , u just have to be willing to go deep.


_Posted from Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## dbean43 (Dec 14, 2012)

Last thing the hogs run the bottoms the deer do not!! The deer skirt the ridges mid way or all the way at the top. If u hunt the bottoms u wont see the deer. Good luck guys.


_Posted from Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------

